# Nipping "nipping" in the bud..



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's a smart little pup but there is one thing that I'm really getting annoyed with...he loves to nip.
It's always done playfully and he's getting more gentle but when he's wound up he bites really HARD. 
It hurts and I'm worried about what will happen when his grown up teeth come in. 
I've read a lot of training tips on various websites and we've been yelping at him or saying ouch and stopping play when he bites too hard but it's been over a month now and he's still biting (hands,feet, pantlegs...ect..) 
Anyone have suggestions of what worked for you? 
I'm planning on talking with a trainer but with all of the Vet bills we have incurred lately I'm going to have to wait a few weeks...I'd love to get a handle on the behavior sooner than that if we can.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We had 2 things that we did that worked for Brutus. First of all her nipped when he was VERY excited! One of the events that made him very excited was me coming home. I kept a toy by the back door and when he approached me as I entered the house, I gave him his toy, while he wiggled his butt and let me pet him. He is over 18 months old now and he still brings a toy with him to the door when I come in. 

Secondly, when he was young he would sometimes get too excited while we were playing and then start nipping. We put him in a time out in a small bathroom for 60-90 seconds and then calmly bring him back out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Eva, actually, it will be better when the adult teeth come in, those puppy teeth are sharp. That being said it is best to nip the nipping. What worked best for my little nipper Cash (jasper never nipped) was teaching him to kiss instead. How I did that was rub butter on my hand and say "kisses" and when he licked I would say "good kisses" if he bit I would squeel "youch" NO BITE! "kisses" and when he gave me kisses we had a love fest. if he bit I would "youch"

good luck. I have a question about Todd--- I just think he so adorable, but I have heard the shorthaired havs shed and are more allergenic? have you found this to be true. Because if they don't shed, I might have to hav a shavanese in my future.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Great ideas. Thanks! 
I love the idea of redirecting the nipping with kisses. 
Todd's VERY food motivated so I think that it will work really well and it will also be really easy to get the kids to practice with him.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy likes to nip also. nothing has worked to stop him, so far.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

mugsy said:


> mugsy likes to nip also. nothing has worked to stop him, so far.


Thanks for the encouragement Joe  
Lol...I'm gonna keep trying anyways


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva, this too shall pass but do keep working with him. When he nips, play stops. When he nips your clothes give him something else to chew on and use your No sound like uh, uh! 
Missy, I'm with you. Todd is so adorable. I'd love to see a pup like him running around my house playing with my girls!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Missy said:


> I have a question about Todd--- I just think he so adorable, but I have heard the shorthaired havs shed and are more allergenic? have you found this to be true. Because if they don't shed, I might have to hav a shavanese in my future.


Hey Missy,
From what his breeder has told me they do shed but not heavily? 
I have two longhair cats that shed and so vaccuming is a daily thing around here anyway...it didn't make a difference to me. 
He doesn't smell "doggy" and I haven't noticed any dander...he has been shedding a bit but I think it was from his itchy skin...he was scratching himself a lot. 
If you can handle a little shedding I would go for a short hair. They are all the fun of a Hav with none of the grooming. I LOVE it! eace:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Timing is most important in this type of training. Corrections need to be INSTANT. It's not something that can be explained in words to the pup. It needs to be dog language. He would see my teeth. But the correction has to stop almost as quickly as it started and let that be the end of it. You have to make him more uncomfortable than he made you as an instant reaction for about the same amount of time that it took him to nip you. His mother would pin him in a heartbeat and then walk off.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

*bite inhibition*

bite inhibition is the single most important lesson we have to teach our dogs. It is not complicated but is an on going process. The best article on it is by Ian Dunbar. Puppies must learn it early or it can lead to trouble down the road. If your dog draws blood on someone it can lead to severe consequences. here is the link

http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/teaching-bite-inhibition


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

I have to admit that my little guy who is 8 months old, is still a nipper. We have tried everything, taking him to training classes and being as consistent as possible, and he still nips at our heels and if excited jumps at us and nips. It is annoying and painful. It has lessened as he has gotten older, but he still does it. 

Honestly, I don't know what else to do about it that we haven't done. I am hoping he outgrows, but so far he hasn't. The thing that works best for us is distraction. If I throw a ball he will go after that and then forgets about the nipping. What else works is putting a barrier between him and the person he is jumping at. It can be anything, just enough to intervene and stop him. This does work but I don't always have a ball or something to put between us. In those moments it is really hard to stop him and I can't even grab him because he runs off and won't let you catch him. I think he sees it all as a big game but it's only fun for him.

So, I can't really help in this matter, but hopefully others can help us both.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

We just said a fast firm NO and they got the idea. Good luck.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am with Tom on this one. Monte was my nipper, if he would not back off with me giving a yelp I rolled him over with a firm "no" and walked away. Of course when this didnt work because every time I said "no" Riley would come running over and pin him down with a growl I reverted to rowling him over and growling at him so Riley would not interupt my correcting him. Some take longer than others to get it but you have to be consistant and everyone in the house has to be on board with the correction, you can not let them get away with it even once. Growl mean girls I know you can do it.

Marimosa in response to your post. I know a lot of people say use a toy to distract them (I even had a trainer tell me this also) but my personal feel is these guys are waaaay to smart, if they are serious nippers and if you use a toy to distract them they will learn real fast that nipping gets you to play with them with a toy. It is amazing how fast these guys catch on to our habits.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

So using an "alpha roll" is okay when he bites? 
I've read so many mixed things on rolling that I wasn't sure if it was okay to do. 
I'm really trying to be a good Mom and not "mess him up" but it's just like raising kids...everyone has a different idea of what's appropriate...it's very confusing at times. 

I've read Ian Dunbar's article on bite inhibition...that's mainly what I've been using to train...it just seems like he's more stubborn than the training technique..lol 
I'll try the butter "kissing" trick tonight and see if he responds to it...I guess if not we'll have to roll him.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Eva I think each situation is different. For me with Riley he learned real fast when I yelped "ouch" to stop or use a soft mouth. Monte was sooo different, he was forcefull with his biting and always jumping up at my hands, grabbing my pants and feet. Monte was a tough cookie to crack, he still LOVES to mouth my hands but is very gentle now. I still have to correct him every now and then when he will try and bite on my pants, he just loves to use his mouth. But now a simple "no" and he will stop.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think lots of it is the puppy...and the teething. We did yell "OUCH" loud and put Cicero down and ignore him. He was really getting on my nerves for a couple of weeks and slowly got better till we don't have a problem with nipping any longer. One thing I did was spray the bottom of my pants and socks with Bitter Apple a couple of times a day...and after about 3 days he decided nipping in that area was not to good.


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

We've had some nipping/biting issues too. I'm sure it's just wanting to play, and/or wanting to poo. But, all the 'No's!' in the universe wouldn't stop it. Ignoring her didn't seem to help much either, although she would stop nipping, the game was over, ten minutes later she was back at it. 

Last week we started puppy class. Our trainer told us about bite-inhibition and about Ian Dunbar. So, this week we have been intentionally allowing her to mouth us, but as soon as it gets too hard we squeel and move away for a minute. And you know what, it's working!

Our trainer tried to impart how important bite inhibition is. She told us of the story of one of her dogs who was dying of cancer but had got herself under some bushes from which she had to be extracted. Without bite inhibition, the trainer could have suffered a nasty bite given the condition of the dog. As it was, the dog did bite, but the bite was very, very soft ... all attributed to bite inhibition training when she was under 5 months old.

And I agree with you Eve ... knowing what to do can be impossible. There are so many opinions and methods and some are totally contradictory.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

codyg said:


> We've had some nipping/biting issues too. I'm sure it's just wanting to play, and/or wanting to poo. But, all the 'No's!' in the universe wouldn't stop it. Ignoring her didn't seem to help much either, although she would stop nipping, the game was over, ten minutes later she was back at it.
> 
> Last week we started puppy class. Our trainer told us about bite-inhibition and about Ian Dunbar. So, this week we have been intentionally allowing her to mouth us, but as soon as it gets too hard we squeel and move away for a minute. And you know what, it's working!


This is why I try to teach my puppy owners not to use the "no" option. If you yelp or say "ouch" like their littermates do, or bare your teeth and nip back (with your fingers, not your mouth) like their mother does, they catch on much faster.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for all of the great information.  
We're going to try a combination of butter "kisses", bitter apple on the pants (I already use it on my shoes so that's not a big stretch..lol) baring teeth and growling...
Ouch/yelp/ignore are completely ignored by Todd and haven't had much effect in the past month so I'll try almost anything at this point. 
I agree that teething could be part of it. I've noticed an increased pressure in the bites in the past week...ouch!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with Kimberly. When Posh has "nipped" whether it be out of play, frustration, or fear I've used my hand as a mouth and my fingers as teeth to "bite her back." I "ouch" "bite" and "growl" no bite. The loud and high pitched "ouch" surprises her, the bite and "growl" remind her that I am the alpha bitch.  Instantly she becomes calm and submissive and starts licking me and wagging her tail. After she is calm I tell her "good no bite." I actually do the same thing for any excessive barking, and by excessive I mean more than ten seconds or so, I just leave out the "ouch" do a "sh" "no bark" and if she doesn't stop use my "mouth" aka my hand and "growl" no bark. 

This has worked extremely well and I have not had any biting-play or otherwise, or barking.

I would definitely figure out how to stop the biting vs. transferring that energy to a toy. The dog needs to calm down, and then get rewarded with the play time. Marisoma are you taking your dog on daily walks? How much structured exercise is your dog getting? I am finding that there are so many benefits of doing structured "work" with these guys, even if that is a quick sit or down before you toss them the toy they are to retrieve and the bond you get, not to mention the smaller butt, when walking your dog is priceless.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Now that I think about it I remember when they were puppies and playing and if they bit down it was my natural reaction to yell ouch and pull away. I think I then said NO and ignored them. They just seemed to know I was serious when I didn't keep playing.


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

We started with the assumption, a dog should be taught that to mouth a human is a no-no. But we didn't have all the information. 

I think a dog (Stella) discovers much of her universe through her mouth and I would guess this is expotentially true in the case of puppy's relationship with her pack members. They are dog, they have mouths.

Just ignoring her didn't seem to be working so well. Besides, how does one ignore a puppy hanging off one's shirt cuff?? Now, in only the few days working with our changed minds about mouthing, and her bite inhibition, using yelps, growls and stopping the interaction, we've seen amazing results. Now, when she launches herself into our faces, it is way gentler. Also, she seems generally calmer. Last night was the first time we all sat quietly on the patio for a whole 10 minutes! 

I'm all into having a calm Stella. More ideas, tips, hints and video would be great!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We did bite inhibition with Kubrick as well, though I did use No Biting after a yelp as a way to let him know that was too hard. I still play with Kubrick with my hands and he only ever has his mouth open, he never ever ever closes it on my hand so as to hurt. The few times when he gets very excited and I can tell his mouth is closing a little bit I will yelp and in a very surprised voice (no I'm not kidding... I say it surprised because I've noticed it gets his attention better), I will say No Biting! and he will immediately stop, lick my hand to death and when I say good boy wag his tail. Now that he is 15 months, I think I say that to him maybe once every 2 weeks or so and I try to engage him in hand play almost every day.

Also wanted to mention that he knows the difference between petting time and hand playing time. When he wants to hand play, he will lay down next to me, show me his belly and hit my hand with his paw. If I ignore him and/or just pet him, he doesn't push it. But if I start pulling his ear or grabbing his paws and pulling at them a little (our way of play) then he knows it's okay. I don't want him thinking that any hand on him (ie for petting) is okay to mouth (even if it isn't even close to a nip). It takes time and patience (and a lot of stop and go play) but it does work. Everyone who hand plays with him (and trust me, almost EVERYONE that comes into this house, does... I think it's a guy thing :suspicious is always amazed how he just opens his mouth, no pressure exhibited at all. So I do agree that bite inhibition is much much better than just not allowing him to mouth you.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Having an obsessed licker, I kind of miss the nipping, lol.

We also did the yelp, and it worked well. Bodie puts his mouth on you when he's playing, and only once in awhile will he do it too rough. The min. we yell "ouch", he buries his head in your lap, looks up as to say "sorry", then attacks again  But, without the teeth. 

My bichon was THE worse as a little puppy. My kids were scared to death of her. All but my oldest, he eventually started turning her over on her back, telling her no then leaving. He was the ONLY one she didn't nip after a few times of that. I didn't want to teach my younger 3, especially my 1.5 yr old to do that(afraid he'd hurt her). But, guess she saw him as an alpha after that.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

My Lola learned bite inhibition from me and also from other dogs. She is very social and happily plays with dogs of all sizes at the park. The older dogs quickly taught her not to bite. They are way more efficient at it than we are! They would get that in the playtime at puppy class, or at playcare. I sent Lola to playcare with a small dog playgroup once every week or two so she would be well socialized. All the other dogs have done the bulk of the manners training!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

My Ragdoll (cat) does a pretty good job of telling Todd when he's biting too hard. I keep both of the cats nails clipped just in case they decide to whack him with claws.. 
A off leash dog park opened on Saturday about 20 minutes from me and so as soon as he's finished with his shots we'll go there as much as possible to let him socialize. 
His breeder also finally got back to me and she's really busy right now but we're going to try to get together in a couple of weeks so that Todd can play with her dogs.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I did the time out thing in the crate. Certainly not for punishment, I would squeel really loud then put Henry in the crate , all the while being calm, then get him after he was quiet for a full 30 seconds.

It was a matter of teaching him (as his dog-mommy and littermates did) that sometimes his nipping for play isn't fun for the rest of us.

Do you have friends who have dogs, make playdates!


----------

